# Waxstock Show n Shine Wash



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

*Show and Shine Wash*
For those that don't know, Autosmart will be running the Show and Shine wash at Waxstock. The wash will be in the very capable hands of Rob Wheatley, our valeting trainer, so perhaps a great place to pick up some last minute tips!

*Time*
The wash will be open from 7.30, with last wash at 11am.

*Facilities*
It will be a self wash, with all the products and facilities that you may need to wash away the road dirt.

We will have clear buckets with Scratchshields, Duet Wash n Wax, wheel cleaner, snowfoam, Hazsafe TFR and pressure washers available - you choose the option you want for your car.

Sorry but space and time constraints mean that this really is intended a quick exterior wash area, to take away the road dirt, rather than a final prep bay. There really won't be time to for full chassis and engine washes in this bay!

*Cost*
The cost is only £5 per 10 minutes INCLUDING your own jumbo sponge and air freshener. 
Upgrade to a bobble wash mitt and drying towel for ONLY an additional £5 - SHOW N SHINE ENTRANTS ONLY!

*The large print!*
1.	Customers must be over 18 and must be wearing suitable clothing and footwear.

2.	Suitable PPE equipment will be provided at every wash station and must be worn whilst washing your vehicle

3.	An authorised trainer will be available for help and advice at the washbay. Please ask if you are uncertain how to use any of the products or equipment provided.

4.	Please take care as the floor will be wet and may be slippery.


----------

